# Men In Black International



## Veho (Dec 21, 2018)

Men in black are the best kept secret in the universe, and apparently so was this movie because I had no idea this was being made. 

​


No agent J and no agent K, some new kids on the block, including Liam Neeson (agent L?), who appears in like one and a half scene in the trailer so I guess he's in the movie, and also some plucky new kids (agent T and agent V; I'm guessing they had chemistry in Ragnarok or Avengers or something so they're back together in this one? Who knows how long this has been in the works. Aaanyhow). 

I love the first MIB, the second one was okay I guess, watchable in any case, the third one sucked monkey balls. Altogether not a bad premise but they just had to pull the old retcon of making everyone everyone else's grandpa (metaphorically). 

Let's see how this one fares. I'm interested.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm super excited to see how Thompson and Hemsworth do in this one. They both were fantastic in Ragnarok, and this looks like it will build on that chemistry. I'm also pleasantly surprised to see that it's just a soft reboot, rather than starting over from nothing


----------



## DKB (Dec 21, 2018)

Whoa. I love these movies, so I'm happy about this but..didn't know this was even being made myself.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2018)

I love MiB, but


Veho said:


> No agent J and no agent K


eeeehhhh...


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2018)

Veho said:


> I love the first MIB, the second one was okay I guess, watchable in any case, the third one sucked monkey balls. Altogether not a bad premise but they just had to pull the old retcon of making everyone everyone else's grandpa (metaphorically).



No mention of the cartoon? I did not see many of them but the ones I did see were pretty solid and far more enjoyable than I found the later films.


Anyway of that trailer. Cautiously optimistic. People saying great chemistry between leads... not especially seeing it or recalling any from the films. Though most recent Marvel films I more or less sleep through and wonder why I bother.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 21, 2018)

No Tommy Lee Jones and no Will Smith.... Also, someone using Agent M which originally used by Michael Jackson.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 21, 2018)

So this is what Thor has been doing after the snap.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm casually optimistic. Freaking love the ammo pack and wheel hub xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I'm casually optimistic. Freaking love the ammo pack and wheel hub xD


Was an amusing effect, however I can't switch off the part of my head that says if they have space compression technology (see the mirror bit at the same point) then why do that, and from a tactical standpoint it also makes little sense.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> and from a tactical standpoint it also makes little sense.


I don't really know if going into a MiB movie assuming things will make any kind of logical sense is the best way to watch it, they're definitely meant to be sci-fi comedy rather than taking themselves too seriously


----------



## Plstic (Dec 21, 2018)

No Will Smith? reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 21, 2018)

I actually remember reading some rumors about this somewhere, but there were no specifics and nothing concrete. So, I didn't think it was coming.  

Neutral so far. I'm sure Will Smith will show up in person somehow, for a cameo.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2018)

AsPika2219 said:


> Also, someone using Agent M which originally used by Michael Jackson.


Was he ever an agent, or did he just want to become one? 



FAST6191 said:


> Was an amusing effect, however I can't switch off the part of my head that says if they have space compression technology (see the mirror bit at the same point) then why do that, and from a tactical standpoint it also makes little sense.


Was it really hammer space? It just looked like the gun rack is built into the fender and the mirror acts like a handle.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2019)

​

Heh.

The comedy timing is a bit off but I think it's more down to the fact the footage is chopped to fuck and back for the trailer, and not down to the actors.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 9, 2019)

Next trailer coming!



More aliens, more places etc... Get ready for Thor and Valkyrie ready for more action!


----------

